# Mig-21 video over Reno Nevada



## v2 (Feb 28, 2007)

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RFXJKAA3rBA_


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 28, 2007)

God I hate the dual seat MiG-21.


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 28, 2007)

It is more ugly than the single seat version for sure.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Feb 28, 2007)

Take off, go fast, turn, fuel light comes on, land..


----------



## Matt308 (Feb 28, 2007)

C'mon FBJ. Not with the HUGE centerline tank.


----------



## Aggie08 (Mar 1, 2007)

Cool vid, were all the effects and the one semi-crazy guy really necessary? I don't think so.


----------

